# como salir por eth1 entrando por eth0 (solucionado)

## parabolica0701

Hola a todos

Mi problema es que comunico 2 ordenadores A y B.El A sale a intrnet por eth1 y el B entra por eth0 al A.

En ubuntu usaba squid para poner el puerto 80 a la escucha y firestarter para configurar la interfaz de entrada eth0 y la interfaz de salida a internet eth1.En gentoo intento hacer emerge de firestarter y no está en el portage.

Hay algun programa similar liviano sin usar las librerias qt (ej.fwbuilder) que pueda hacer lo mismo?.No se si se puede configurar iptables para hacer esto pero por mucho que leo de iptables no me aclaro mucho.

gentoo-2.6.30-r8 como kernel

y si conoceis un GUI para iptables con gtk me lo decis tambien

GraciasLast edited by parabolica0701 on Thu Feb 25, 2010 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Puedes hacerlo perfectamente con iptables, configurándolo para que haga NAT.

En realidad, ya lo has usado, firestarter es una utilidad para configurar iptables. Ha sido eliminado de portage, mira este hilo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572667-highlight-firestarter.html

----------

## the incredible hurd

```
eix -S firewall
```

devuelve algunos resultados, como gshield, firehol, lutelwall, etc.

Lamento la pérdida de firestarter, fue mi primer contacto con las ip... quizá chains hace varios años. ¿Qué le ocurre?, ¿ya no lo mantienen?

----------

## parabolica0701

De momento no he encontrado nada excepto algun gui con qt3 pero no quiero cargar el pc con mas megas por un solo programa.

Lo intentaré con iptables haber si lo consigo

----------

## Luciernaga

Me da que lo que pides es un enrutador de red, si es así ahí lo tienes destripado ...

http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66269

... solamente debes cambiar el orden de las tarjetas de red, del resto espero te sirva ...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Pues sí, amigo gringo ... de ahí es de dónde lo saqué yo ... y con tu apreciable ayuda para arreglar los errores que cometí al principio, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS por tu colaboración ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## superaudiocd

Añade esto en /etc/conf.d/local.start

iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth1 --jump MASQUERADE

iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth0 --jump ACCEPT

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

----------

## parabolica0701

Gracias superaudiocd

Me ha ido perfecto.solo he tenido que añadir en el squid.conf ------ visible_name [mi hostname] y restart del squid

He mirado mucho en google y leido sobre iptables pero no lo entendia mucho pero lo tuyo ha sido lo mas sencillo.

Muchas gracias

----------

